# Heavy-Duty Chrome-Plated Wirenut



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> LOL!
> found another good one
> 
> 
> ...


 :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

:laughing: I would have never have thought of that.:laughing:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

rubber tape and some 33. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

paul d. said:


> rubber tape and some 33. :thumbsup:


 

Naaah...... Skotchcote.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


>


 
What a hack job.

A _real_ electrician would have used Scotchcoat, not black tape.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Its above the water 480, black tape is fine for that application. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> What a hack job.
> 
> A _real_ electrician would have used Scotchcoat, not black tape.


:lol:


----------

